# My 2nd chimp.



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Here is another chimpanzee, I'm not convinced I'm done just not sure where to go with it so I'll put it up for now. But here is what is done. Thanks for looking.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

You've truly captured the chimp's essence and those eyes.......


----------

